# Does anyone know how to "hand scrape" hardwood floors?



## kaizen66 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am remodeling a house and I am putting in about 1200 square feet of reclaimed, remilled 5" plank yellow oak floors... anyway, I am looking to hand scrape them like they do in a lot of upper end homes now and I cannot find anywhere on line that explains the process, the tools needed or anything... HELP.

Thanks.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

And floor sander will work.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Handscraping is also another term for "distressing" the floor...giving it an older/aged look and texture.

Here's a helpful link that explains it all with steps and pictures: http://www.michaelholigan.com/Departments/TVShow/seg_tscript.asp?ts_id=5015&text_type=S&text_page=1


----------



## kaizen66 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks AtlanticWB... that helps a lot.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

What a great link.


----------



## knollwood (Dec 28, 2010)

*Michael Holigan site no longer available*

Hi there,

I see the website you referenced is no longer available. Would you be able to point me to any other sites that ' would provide detailed information?

Thanks,






AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Handscraping is also another term for "distressing" the floor...giving it an older/aged look and texture.
> 
> Here's a helpful link that explains it all with steps and pictures: http://www.michaelholigan.com/Departments/TVShow/seg_tscript.asp?ts_id=5015&text_type=S&text_page=1


----------

